# Startup cherche developpeur xCode



## mgcdev (13 Mars 2008)

Startup informatique travaillant sur le développement d'applications iPhone recherche Etudiant ou developpeur confirmé avec bonne connaissance de l'environnement Xcode / Cocoa / Objective C pour projet.
Une panoplie importante de logiciels est a l'étude mais l'objectif court terme (juin !) est de sortir quelques applications , simples, pratiques et utiles a l'utilisateur moyen d'un iPhone non jailbreaké (c'est a dire plutôt des cadres que des geeks). 
Durée de la mission 3 a 6 mois renouvelable
L'entreprise est en démarrage et nous recherchons un développeur qui sera associé a l'entreprise et se verra a terme distribuer une part importante du capital. (sans investissement )
Il faut être polyvalent et motivé par une aventure de création d'entreprise
Le poste est en télé-travail mais une localisation en région parisienne est nécessaire pour les meetings réguliers avec l'équipe
Si vous êtes intéressé, contactez nous  :   mgcdev@gmail.com
Si possible joignez un CV et eventuellement un exemple de réalisation d'application


----------



## giga64 (13 Mars 2008)

mgcdev a dit:


> Startup informatique travaillant sur le développement d'applications iPhone recherche Etudiant ou developpeur confirmé avec bonne connaissance de l'environnement Xcode / Cocoa / Objective C pour projet.
> Une panoplie importante de logiciels est a l'étude mais l'objectif court terme (juin !) est de sortir quelques applications , simples, pratiques et utiles a l'utilisateur moyen d'un iPhone non jailbreaké (c'est a dire plutôt des cadres que des geeks).
> Durée de la mission 3 a 6 mois renouvelable
> L'entreprise est en démarrage et nous recherchons un développeur qui sera associé a l'entreprise et se verra a terme distribuer une part importante du capital. (sans investissement )
> ...


 
Pas très malin de mettre votre mail directement dans un message, les bots qui scannent les forums vont vous innonder de spams...

La rubrique Petites annonces Mac contient un volet Offres d'emplois/stages. Vous auriez du poster à cet endroit...

Les modos ne vont pas apprécier qui vous laissiez plusieurs fois le même message - jamais au bon endroit de surcroit  

Sinon bonne chance.


----------



## tatouille (13 Mars 2008)

mgcdev a dit:


> Startup informatique travaillant sur le développement d'applications iPhone recherche Etudiant ou developpeur confirmé avec bonne connaissance de l'environnement Xcode / Cocoa / Objective C pour projet.
> Une panoplie importante de logiciels est a l'étude mais l'objectif court terme (juin !) est de sortir quelques applications , simples, pratiques et utiles a l'utilisateur moyen d'un iPhone non jailbreaké (c'est a dire plutôt des cadres que des geeks).
> Durée de la mission 3 a 6 mois renouvelable
> L'entreprise est en démarrage et nous recherchons un développeur qui sera associé a l'entreprise et se verra a terme distribuer une part importante du capital. (sans investissement )
> ...



1- bonjour je m'appele ?
2- bonjour nous etions a l adc 2007, 2006 ....
3- nous avons une experience en embedded device sur tel chipset et procs
4 - on s en fou Xcode / Cocoa / Objective C pour projet, tu cherches des devs embedded system, vous avez une experience sur linux embedded, nanoBSD, vous etes familiez des arch arm et developpez en environnement cocoa et etes familier la iphone sdk alors...

vous allez jamais trouver de profils si vous ne commencer pas sur l essentiel
quel est votre connaissance du march´e?, votre experience en embedded device?

je connais que peut de dev pour ta demande, sur paris peut etre 4 5..., deja que les dev cocoa sur Paris c est assez limite...
si tu veux quelqu un va falloir se tortiller le trou de balle, et les seules personnes aptent a monter la dessus sont uniquement les studios de dev cocoa et c est ce qu ils font ou les grosses structures qui sont capables de mettre un paquet sur la table pour debaucher un bon dev cocoa iphone, vous puez la startup iphone qui avant d etre partie sent deja la dead zone


----------



## mgcdev (18 Mars 2008)

Bonjour
Je m'explique , nous recherchons des développeurs pour iPhone. Seule la connaissance du C++ est vraiment indispensable. Une connaissance des outils du SDK (Xcode / Cocoa) est un plus mais peut s'apprendre sur le tas....
Nous n'avons pas encore participé a des SDC/WDC puisque nous sommes une startup. Les fondateurs sont des cadres superieurs de l'industrie informatique et notre valeur ajoutée réside dans la définition des besoins des utilisateurs courants, dans l'évaluation du potentiel de marché des différents produits et dans le marketing que nous allons mettre autour. Nous ne recherchons pas a faire réaliser des prouesses techniques mais a concevoir des produits qui vont se vendre parce qu'ils intéressent les gens pour un usage quotidien, que ce soit a titre professionnel ou privé
mgcdev@gmail.com

P.S. : ce nom et cette adresse sont provisoires. Le nom définitif de la société et du site Internet sont bien plus 'marketing' que cela mais reste confidentiel tant que nous n'avons pas reçu le récepissé de l'INPI


----------

